# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Sharing piece of a dashboard

## sovietchild

Hello, I want to share this piece of a dashboard I just made because when I first seen this picture (down below) I thought it was not possible to do that in excel. After couple of times trying to make it, I was able to figure it out. Here it is.

----------


## sovietchild

Update

----------


## FDibbins

Nicely done, I think this belongs in Tip and Tricks though, so I will move it there for you  :Smilie:

----------

